# JButton einen neuen ImageIcon setzen?



## duddits (2. Apr 2006)

Hi,

wie kann man einen JButton einen neuen ImageIcon im actionPerformed() setzen??
Also ich habe einen Jbutton dieser ist mit einem ImageIvon gesetzt. Nun möchte wenn der Button gedrückt wurde den String filename des ImageIcons neu setzen, so das nun ein nues ImageIcon ensteht. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich das Umsetzen soll.



```
jb = new JButton(new ImageIcon(filename));
		jb.setBounds(50,100,75,75);
		jb.addActionListener(this);
		jb.setActionCommand("player1");
		getContentPane().add(jb);
```

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen

mfg duddits


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Apr 2006)

setIcon?


----------



## duddits (2. Apr 2006)

Hi,

danke für deine schneller Antwort.
Aber wenn ich probiere mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
jb.setIcon(filename)
```
 das Neu zu setzen, bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen.

*The Method setIcon(Icon) in the Type AbstractButton is not applicable for the arguments (String)*

Edit:
Ich Idi... . ich habe ganz vergessen das ImgaIcon richtig zu implementiern

```
jb.setIcon(new ImageIcon(filename))
```

mfg duddits


----------

